# The Largest Collection Of Medical Powerpoint Presentation On The NET



## somalidoc (Mar 22, 2011)

A collection of almost 7,000 PowerPoint presentations in most of subjects in Medicine.
A gift for medical students and doctors in this forum.

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, the link is: somalidoc(dot)com/ppt(dot)htm


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Yes, very useful information has been shared in the PPT. One could use it to prepare for subject-wise preparation or for understanding the different concepts from each subjects. Hope all will find it useful.


----------



## ohmygod_305 (Jul 14, 2015)

i found ..things useful , thank for share


----------

